# New 12v Microwave



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 9, 2008)

We have probably all seen or heard of the Samsung 12v microwave by now. There is a new one that has just appeared int eh States

Wavebox It will be supplied in whatever the correct voltage is for your country according to the manufacturers.

$199 is the price but probably that in £s by the time some importer has taken their cut


----------

